# Diesel Engine Bay



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

Today I decided to clean my engine bay, following on from yesterday, cleaning my air filter housing.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=13042
I gathered up all the tools of the trade, which was :-

1x Poorboys microfibre 
1x bottle of Autobrite Super Solve (Engine Degreaser)
1x bottle of Megs All Season Dressing
1x paint brush
hose pipe & water
2x plastic bags
and tool to change the air filter over from the installed Pipercross.

Having a look at the engine bay of a 100,000 mile diesel engine, was horrid, I serviced the car earlier in the week and it was filthy

Whilst I serviced my car, I could see the max or min level of the PAS through the bottle, this is not good, see below








Well the Pipercross air filter was in place, it looked good, but became an irritant with the loud noise (I am getting too old):lol: 
Off came the filter, to find more lovely grime, Christ 

























So it was time to play :thumb: 
Cover the air flow mass meter with a plastic bag








and spray using Autobrites Super Solve, this stuff is great








Use the brush to get into the small parts and leave for fifteen minutes








Then rinse the engine bay down with hose pipe water :thumb: 








Replace the standard air filter housing








Dry with a microfibre and spray ASD on the rubber components
























Finished results

























Please comment on this detailing:thumb:


----------



## rorton (Jun 29, 2006)

FAB job there mate


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice work there Nic! :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

great work, an engine bay when done right takes an aweful amount of patience! great job.


----------



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks for the great replies, I had problems with my cheap camera and photobucket, anyway, the Chemical Guys products are arriving tomorrow, so another detail ahead 

With pics


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice work mate!
That would look great nic with some of our 'Engine Lacquer'

Mark


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

looks great, really do love the autobrite chemicals for the "gets the job done" ability they have, no fuss, no hassle just does the job.

what car is it btw??


----------



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

Oops, sorry I forgot to mention that :lol: It's a Vauxhall Zafira DTI Elegance.

Why do I have one? Too many kids and no TV


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

thought it was a vauxhall, lookin at the washer cap and airfilter box!

very good mate, make the world of difference!


----------



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

autobrite-direct said:


> Nice work mate!
> That would look great nic with some of our 'Engine Lacquer'
> 
> Mark


Mark,
Do you have any pictures of the 'Engine Lacquer' used on a detailed engine bay?


----------

